# Pse evo nxt 33



## Pullmyfinger (Sep 1, 2019)

Thank you,

Its great to get some details on this one.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Was this set at the 29 or 28.5 inch draw position?


----------



## chris_k (May 4, 2011)

I really don’t understand PSE’s approach this year. We are living in the era of [email protected] I am sure these bows are a real pleasure to shoot, but they are effectively pushing people to shoot 80# to avoid the stick bow speeds. If I wanted slow and shootable i’d Pick up a switchback for $300. I was hoping they would take the slow evoke platform and make them faster


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

I don’t get it either , I was expecting more performance ! Those are some lame numbers ! That rubber grip is a joke !


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

4IDARCHER said:


> Was this set at the 29 or 28.5 inch draw position?


It says it shipped at 29". I don't have the tune chart yet. It's in the G slot

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

It's in the 29" slot just counting back from the lowest listed DL

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

Seriously not impressed. 
My evolve and evoke aren’t going anywhere well at least not for a 2020 Pse. 
Smoother draw and less vibe = heavier and slower like all the other sheeples bows. PSE even slapped on a comfy rubber grip for the masses that have no clue how to grip a bow[emoji848]
Least their speeds won’t be inflated +10 like the competition no matter how ridiculous it makes em look. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow, I love that knife.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

axeforce6 said:


> Wow, I love that knife.


Literally the only thing that caught my eye. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

axeforce6 said:


> Wow, I love that knife.


it does look good.


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

rmscustom said:


> Literally the only thing that caught my eye.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The fusion looks awesome too haha


----------



## Errorhead (Oct 18, 2017)

I want the knife, but not the bow.


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

Bow looks sweet to me, I don't have a lot of need for speed I shoot with a range finder when hunting and shoot known for 3d. Guess I'm more into a smooth shoot able bow.


----------



## Kyarcher95 (Jul 6, 2016)

I'll take smooth easy drawing bows over speed, but I don't hunt deer with 500 grain arrows either.


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

Do they have a bushing on the back for a back-bar?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX (Jul 17, 2013)

I would buy that, then throw the bow away and keep the knife!


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Snoozer on the bow.

And, as a collector of knives, I can tell you that knife has to be a cheap piece of crap unless the bow is grossly overpriced (and both may be true frankly).

Disappointing year for PSE for sure.


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

AZSpaniol said:


> Do they have a bushing on the back for a back-bar?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. It's threaded in the riser but no bushing

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

XxOHIOARCHERxX said:


> I would buy that, then throw the bow away and keep the knife!


Go for it I’ll dispose of the bow for ya!


----------



## Telerado (Nov 26, 2014)

If all the people who like smooth drawing, low vibe, accurate and forgiving bows are described as “sheeple,” what then can we call the speed obsessed? Beta males? Vertically challenged, perhaps? 

Maybe PSE looked at what bows are selling and receiving accolades? The focus on speed has gone far enough and things are obviously trending in a different direction while bows remain plenty fast. Those who are bummed out might consider digging out your old overdraws.


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

chenashot said:


> No. It's threaded in the riser but no bushing
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Ok, thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Benjamin59 (Jan 19, 2014)

Looks just like a darton maverick xt


----------



## southgaboy (Jan 28, 2007)

ATA ✓. The string angle should be very good
Brace. ✓ 7" should really smooth out the draw cycle
Evolve Cams. ✓. So adjustable
Rubber Grip. ✓. Gives you another option
Kolorfusion. ✓. So durable & looks great
Speed. ✓. Should hit my sweet spot of 275 fps with no problem



If it shoots as good as it looks, I will try to buy one.


----------



## DeerCook (Jan 23, 2006)

Cool knife,
Interesting bow, wont replace any of my current bows though. Little lack luster, but then again, I dont expect any major breakthroughs from any manufacturer. They all just keep tweeking the same specs and look.


----------



## nvcnvc (Jan 27, 2009)

Predator said:


> Snoozer on the bow.
> 
> And, as a collector of knives, I can tell you that knife has to be a cheap piece of crap unless the bow is grossly overpriced (and both may be true frankly).
> 
> Disappointing year for PSE for sure.


I was thinking exactly the same thing about the knife, but was not going to say anything! I am glad there are others who appreciate the art of making a good knife. I am really surprised that Pete Shipley would put his name on a cheap, fake, Damascus-looking knife. Anyway... the man is a legend in the industry, so I guess he is entitled to do as he pleases...


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

Predator said:


> Snoozer on the bow.
> 
> And, as a collector of knives, I can tell you that knife has to be a cheap piece of crap unless the bow is grossly overpriced (and both may be true frankly).
> 
> Disappointing year for PSE for sure.


Wow whats with all the negativity over a product that you havnt seen in the flesh yet? I always enjoy your reviews because of the unbiased way you present them but this seems a little out of character. I'm not giving up my 2017 models for the 2020's but there is no need in bashing a product before it's been tried. Not trying to ridicule just don't understand the tone.


----------



## mikesmith66 (Aug 8, 2008)

The 33" NXT interests me. Curious as to what it would shoot on 60lb./27.5"/350 gr arrow.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

cruizerjoy said:


> Predator said:
> 
> 
> > Snoozer on the bow.
> ...


Oh no, I’m not beyond offering criticism about a bow I haven’t had my hands on yet. Not at all. I’ve been around this game for a LONG time and have handled and shot many bows. As many have said, the new bows are typically just tweaks of prior models these days (from all manufacturers) so to think I need to actually handle or shoot one to have an informed opinion is frankly silly. 

That said, in my post you quoted I simply said the bow was a snoozer which it is IMO - actually a downgrade from my evoke. My heaviest criticism was on the knife because a few were getting excited about this “cool looking knife” they get for free by purchasing the bow. To even sniff average quality for a Damascus knife of that style the value would have to be over $100 and a good bit over to get to higher quality. If you think PSE is giving away knives of that value along with the purchase of a bow I’ve got some really expensive swamp land in Florida to sell you.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

Predator said:


> Oh no, I’m not beyond offering criticism about a bow I haven’t had my hands on yet. Not at all. I’ve been around this game for a LONG time and have handled and shot many bows. As many have said, the new bows are typically just tweaks of prior models these days (from all manufacturers) so to think I need to actually handle or shoot one to have an informed opinion is frankly silly.
> 
> That said, in my post you quoted I simply said the bow was a snoozer which it is IMO - actually a downgrade from my evoke. My heaviest criticism was on the knife because a few were getting excited about this “cool looking knife” they get for free by purchasing the bow. To even sniff average quality for a Damascus knife of that style the value would have to be over $100 and a good bit over to get to higher quality. If you think PSE is giving away knives of that value along with the purchase of a bow I’ve got some really expensive swamp land in Florida to sell you.



Spot on.


----------



## sgrappone (Mar 19, 2012)

chenashot said:


> It's in the 29" slot just counting back from the lowest listed DL
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Will you be doing a review of the Stealth Mach 1? It's the only bow that has my interest of the options available so far.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

sgrappone said:


> Will you be doing a review of the Stealth Mach 1? It's the only bow that has my interest of the options available so far.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yes. Ours just hasn't come in yet. I was told some of them were held up a bit and I'm a low volume dealer so..... I'll also be getting some speed mods swapped in to see what we are looking at for performance there. 

People need to remember that all of these speed bows from the past that they are referring to had 6" or shorter brace, harsh draw cycles, and were max 75% letoff. It's interesting to see the complaining about speeds from a bow that is over 6 1/2" brace (the 33 is coming in over 7") and at 90% letoff with smooth draw cycles.

You really need to look at the actual performance of the cam, not just published numbers. Throw in some low let off or fast let off mods and check then. Going from the high letoff to the fast letoff mod buys you 8 fps right there. 

My numbers posted above put the 33 at a 330 IBO. That is pretty respectable for a 7 1/8" brace and 90% letoff. It's not smoking fast, but it's smooth as hell. Throw in a set of FL mods and you are looking at 338. 

The 31 I have here showed a calculated ibo of 336. Again, not smoking fast but decent. Remember, this is 1/2" longer brace than last year's Evoke 31. That equals 5 fps. 

I don't know why PSE chose the listed IBO's honestly. I am going to pick the bows apart though and see what they can really do and where they really sit for speed

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrappone (Mar 19, 2012)

chenashot said:


> Yes. Ours just hasn't come in yet. I was told some of them were held up a bit and I'm a low volume dealer so..... I'll also be getting some speed mods swapped in to see what we are looking at for performance there.
> 
> People need to remember that all of these speed bows from the past that they are referring to had 6" or shorter brace, harsh draw cycles, and were max 75% letoff. It's interesting to see the complaining about speeds from a bow that is over 6 1/2" brace (the 33 is coming in over 7") and at 90% letoff with smooth draw cycles.
> 
> ...


I'm interested to see what the Mach 1 is capable of. I really want a carbon bow this year. My Evoke 31 definitely isn't going anywhere though. I really enjoy that bow. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

chenashot said:


> Yes. Ours just hasn't come in yet. I was told some of them were held up a bit and I'm a low volume dealer so..... I'll also be getting some speed mods swapped in to see what we are looking at for performance there.
> 
> People need to remember that all of these speed bows from the past that they are referring to had 6" or shorter brace, harsh draw cycles, and were max 75% letoff. It's interesting to see the complaining about speeds from a bow that is over 6 1/2" brace (the 33 is coming in over 7") and at 90% letoff with smooth draw cycles.
> 
> ...


I’m not sure what “speed bows” you’re referring to either. In this day and age there are plenty of choices of a 6” brace with a very nice draw cycle. The Evoke certainly as well as SR6, both of these have better designed risers and much better speeds. This is why the complaining. If it wasn’t about money then they would have kept the Evoke in the lineup and added the super smooth bows. 

Let’s compare apples to apples, regular BT Realm. 30 3/4 ata, 7 1/8 brace, 4.3 lbs, 340 ibo (which it meets and is probably the easiest drawing bow I’ve ever shot). Why would a major company produce a flagship bow with specs of a non flagship bow of a competitor two years later? Makes zero cents, unless it’s all about cents!


----------



## IVhunter (Jun 5, 2009)

chenashot said:


> Yes. Ours just hasn't come in yet. I was told some of them were held up a bit and I'm a low volume dealer so..... I'll also be getting some speed mods swapped in to see what we are looking at for performance there.
> 
> People need to remember that all of these speed bows from the past that they are referring to had 6" or shorter brace, harsh draw cycles, and were max 75% letoff. It's interesting to see the complaining about speeds from a bow that is over 6 1/2" brace (the 33 is coming in over 7") and at 90% letoff with smooth draw cycles.
> 
> ...



Thanks! I think the speed thing is is getting too much negativity. It’s ONLY ONE aspect of the bow!!! Speed is cool and fun but for hunting I’ll truly take a smooth, easy shooting, very forgiving bow that Points and Aims extremely well And has decent speed over speed bows (and I own a full throttle - very fun bow!). 

I also think people need to remember about the Speed Mod options as well. I don’t have any interest in hunting with high letoff. SO, if these bows are easy shooting and very accurate then that’s a plus. However, only a handful of people have even shot them and how many of those have shot them at distance.


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

Predator said:


> Oh no, I’m not beyond offering criticism about a bow I haven’t had my hands on yet. Not at all. I’ve been around this game for a LONG time and have handled and shot many bows. As many have said, the new bows are typically just tweaks of prior models these days (from all manufacturers) so to think I need to actually handle or shoot one to have an informed opinion is frankly silly.
> 
> That said, in my post you quoted I simply said the bow was a snoozer which it is IMO - actually a downgrade from my evoke. My heaviest criticism was on the knife because a few were getting excited about this “cool looking knife” they get for free by purchasing the bow. To even sniff average quality for a Damascus knife of that style the value would have to be over $100 and a good bit over to get to higher quality. If you think PSE is giving away knives of that value along with the purchase of a bow I’ve got some really expensive swamp land in Florida to sell you.


Point taken and I don't necessarily disagree with you just the negativity over arbitrary numbers on paper. There not revolutionizing the industry with the 2020 models but I still want to hear what you think negative or positive after shooting one if you do. As far as the "free" gift meh I don't collect knives so I don't care either way.


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

shootstraight said:


> I’m not sure what “speed bows” you’re referring to either. In this day and age there are plenty of choices of a 6” brace with a very nice draw cycle. The Evoke certainly as well as SR6, both of these have better designed risers and much better speeds. This is why the complaining. If it wasn’t about money then they would have kept the Evoke in the lineup and added the super smooth bows.
> 
> Let’s compare apples to apples, regular BT Realm. 30 3/4 ata, 7 1/8 brace, 4.3 lbs, 340 ibo (which it meets and is probably the easiest drawing bow I’ve ever shot). Why would a major company produce a flagship bow with specs of a non flagship bow of a competitor two years later? Makes zero cents, unless it’s all about cents!


The evokes don't have better risers, just cages. 

I agree, the sr6 is impressive. Love that bow, especially the speed for the draw cycle. 

And the realm is not quite apples to apples. Axle to axle plays into speed due to different riser geometry and the fact that the shorter the bow, the more the cam has to rotate for DL which usually means better use of the stores energy and efficiency of the cam. Also, the realm is 340 on performance setting. That means a harsher draw cycle and less valley. (I owned a realm and realm x. Definitely not as smooth drawing cam as the ECS).

So compare the realm on comfort to the new NXT 31 . The one we have here is showing a calculated 335 rating. Throw the speed mods in and there you go. Yes, 1/2" shorter brace than the realm, but is it really that much slower?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

Bring back 75% HD’s!!!
80-90 %?
Yuck


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

I like the looks of it and Sounds like it will shoot as smooth as my Diablo did, at 305rated IBO my 60lb Diablo shooting a 400 gr arrow killed lots of deer and few elk and a bear with no issues.
Then I drank the koolaid and tried to "upgrade" (that is a misnomer word.) and really kind of failed..
I already have to many knives.


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

spike camp said:


> Bring back 75% HD’s!!!
> 80-90 %?
> Yuck


HD cams were 80%, on paper at least. They did release a 65% module at some point, I think. The Drive cams on 7" or greater brace bows were the smoothest of all (Vendetta DC, Phenom DC, Source HD*) and 75% letoff which was perfect, imo. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

*I thought the Source had the DC cams at one point but they were HD but it was smoother than the Decree HD, Premonition HD, etc.


----------



## Nlpp67 (Jul 21, 2010)

Don't doubt the bow until you shoot it. It feels great, and you can remove the rubber grip to have the same grip as the evoke series. It draws amazing, especially as a 70lber, I've never considered shooting a 70lb bow, but I would in this bow. Super smooth on the draw and dead in the hand. I've fondled one the last couple days at the shop here locally and I have to say I'm really impressed with how the bow shoots and handles.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

Ingo said:


> HD cams were 80%, on paper at least. They did release a 65% module at some point, I think. The Drive cams on 7" or greater brace bows were the smoothest of all (Vendetta DC, Phenom DC, Source HD*) and 75% letoff which was perfect, imo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> *I thought the Source had the DC cams at one point but they were HD but it was smoother than the Decree HD, Premonition HD, etc.


Correct,I meant IC’s
HD’s are awesome too, and do measure lower than 80%
Or at least are easy to manipulate...


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

cruizerjoy said:


> Point taken and I don't necessarily disagree with you just the negativity over arbitrary numbers on paper. There not revolutionizing the industry with the 2020 models but I still want to hear what you think negative or positive after shooting one if you do. As far as the "free" gift meh I don't collect knives so I don't care either way.


My concern isn't arbitrary numbers on paper. It's that they dumbed down the lineup and reduced performance and removed the evoke lineup entirely. Crazy! They never do that. Why not leave the evoke around for another year. The riser changes are a cost savings measure plain and simple. And the performance decline is based on a misguided notion that we need their bows to be even smoother than they already are (when frankly they have practically owned that space since the introduction of their evolve cam system. It's plenty smooth and easy. If they wanted to add an even smoother option with reduced performance for those who prioritize that attribute heavily then fine but to wipe out everything they previously had which contained a beautiful balance of smooth/easy draw with solid performance in favor of a wholesale shift to easy and slow was dumb IMO. Like I said elsewhere, this is an answer to a problem that didn't exist from a consumer standpoint.

At some point I'm sure I'll shoot one or more of them but I really have zero interest in the bows so I don't plan on running out to shoot one as fast as I can based on potential interest in actually buying one. Frankly very few people will do that with their lineup unless maybe they are specifically focused on the carbon offering where there are some more notable changes.


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

It's funny, I don't care about the PSE release one way or another but I would have bet money on them updating the Xpedite this year with a new riser, a 6" brace, and somehow getting similar speed. I thought the Evokes would stick around another year, maybe with some marginal changes. 

4.7lbs on the 35" Evo has me a little turned off, for sure. My Reckoning feels heavy to me at 4.5lbs (but it balances amazing). 




Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

Predator said:


> My concern isn't arbitrary numbers on paper. It's that they dumbed down the lineup and reduced performance and removed the evoke lineup entirely. Crazy! They never do that. Why not leave the evoke around for another year. The riser changes are a cost savings measure plain and simple. And the performance decline is based on a misguided notion that we need their bows to be even smoother than they already are (when frankly they have practically owned that space since the introduction of their evolve cam system. It's plenty smooth and easy. If they wanted to add an even smoother option with reduced performance for those who prioritize that attribute heavily then fine but to wipe out everything they previously had which contained a beautiful balance of smooth/easy draw with solid performance in favor of a wholesale shift to easy and slow was dumb IMO. Like I said elsewhere, this is an answer to a problem that didn't exist from a consumer standpoint.
> 
> At some point I'm sure I'll shoot one or more of them but I really have zero interest in the bows so I don't plan on running out to shoot one as fast as I can based on potential interest in actually buying one. Frankly very few people will do that with their lineup unless maybe they are specifically focused on the carbon offering where there are some more notable changes.


I hear ya. I kind of thought the same way about the Evoke vs the Evolve. LOL Nothing earth shattering enough for me to buy a new Evoke but still a nice bow on its own merit. I'm sure the new Evo will be too but I'll be keeping my 2017's for the foreseeable future.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

this year PSE stands for 

Profit
Saving
Exercise

or...

Poor
Speed
Exhibited


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

roosiebull said:


> this year PSE stands for
> 
> Profit
> Saving
> ...


Pretty spot on right there. 

My Evoke 35 is faster and lighter with a more advanced riser. My evolve is faster than the evoke. 

If I wanted a easier draw I’d turn the weight down. Seriously I can shoot my Evoke 35se 7lbs lighter than a Hoyt ultra #2 cam and get the same speed. 

Glad I’m not a fanboy and need to scrap a sticker off my back window. Haha
Oh wait I gotta find a better bow than the Evoke first


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

rmscustom said:


> Pretty spot on right there.
> 
> My Evoke 35 is faster and lighter with a more advanced riser. My evolve is faster than the evoke.
> 
> ...


you wouldn't have to rip stickers off.... you could just ignore logic (like turning your weight down to get the same speed with an easier draw) and just tout how it's the easiest drawing bow you have ever shot:wink: any brand fanboys will justify their awesomeness (not talking about PSE, just fan boy mentality)

I will say, they are a good looking bow (for my taste) but there is no way I would buy one over the Evoke. the Evokes, though similar to the Evolve, are a really sweet bow.... they made the Evolve better.

the EVO series I see no possible way it's a bow that beats the Evoke. i'm sure they are sweet bows, but like you said, turn the weight down on your Evoke to match speed, THEN compare the draw cycle... best of both worlds if that's what you're going for. 

they would have been better off just adding a 33" Evoke to the lineup


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

I have an Evolve 31 and an Evoke 31, along with a few other ECS bows. I wanted the Evoke to be better than the Evolve with the caged riser and 1/4” axles and thought that over time I would see that it was. I have not. I shoot the Evolve just as well and for some reason it is faster, about 7 FPS, both are set up the same at the same draw weight and it also seems the the Evolve draws a touch easier. The 1/4” axle on the Evolves has reduced the amount these bows need to be shimmed, at least on the ones I have worked on.
They are great bows but the one area they could be improved is on feed back and noise, especially when compared to a bow like the Vertix. (I run CHL stops, upgraded limb dampeners, cat whiskers and the bows are all bare shaft tuned). It will be interesting to see if PSE has really quieted these bows down because that is about the only thing they are lacking relative to the competition.
The only bow in this release that I want to try is the Carbon.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Again, if you like speed stay tuned........................................


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

BucksnBass525 said:


> Again, if you like speed stay tuned........................................


:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

BucksnBass525 said:


> Again, if you like speed stay tuned........................................


When they releasing it?


----------



## krieger (Jan 24, 2007)

It's amazing to me at the tide of general sentiment after model year releases come out. Some years, all the manufactures go for speed, everyone then whines and pearl clutches at the draw cycle....then they design some smoother bows with less speed and everyone bemoans the lack of performance. I've been on here long enough to see specific users contradict themselves from one year to the next. Quite humorous.

Maybe PSE finally got off their butt and fixed some of their issues. These may be some of the most consistent offerings in some time, who knows? 

Great objective report btw, from the OP.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

BucksnBass525 said:


> Again, if you like speed stay tuned........................................


I like balanced performance. That means good speed with a reasonable brace height and a reasonable draw cycle. Always have - no inconsistency on that front.

If "speed" means a 5" BH speed bow no thanks.

"Balanced performance" is what you have with the Evoke which IMO is the best hunting bow PSE has made in their 50 year history. Given that reality, it's still shocking they dumped it after only one year.

Not holding my breath but I'll watch for what else they come out with. If they, in fact, have a more balanced offering I'm not sure why they didn't release it all at the same time vs. releasing bows that only serve a slice of the market and then sitting on the release of others for days while the rest of the market that isn't included in that slice bemoans the seemingly unimpressive 2020 lineup from PSE.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

krieger said:


> Maybe PSE finally got off their butt and fixed some of their issues.


I'm interested. What issues did you think PSE had that they needed to get off their butts and fix?


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

Predator said:


> I like balanced performance. That means good speed with a reasonable brace height and a reasonable draw cycle. Always have - no inconsistency on that front.
> 
> If "speed" means a 5" BH speed bow no thanks.
> 
> ...


Where do you draw the line on brace height these days? In the past you posted often the 7” was great and anything less was not optimal for hunting. Currently you are using a 5-7/8” BH Evoke. Why the change?


----------



## cmd242 (Jul 15, 2012)

Theres a review on YouTube of evo 31 and its coming in like 10-12fps over ibo


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Adamsdjr said:


> Where do you draw the line on brace height these days? In the past you posted often the 7” was great and anything less was not optimal for hunting. Currently you are using a 5-7/8” BH Evoke. Why the change?


Wow...that goes back a long time. I've been shooting down to 6" BH bows for many years. Technology evolves over time and so do preferences. The string stop made a huge difference - would have never considered 6" before them - stuck with 7" for many years. 6" is my limit now and that's where my evoke is at - and my Realm X is at 6.5". For hunting applications my main concern is clothing clearance. With 6" I have to be careful once the temps drop and I'm more bundled up. I'll usually use an arm guard or rubber bands to be safe but it works fine. I won't go below 6" though for that reason primarily and for reduced forgiveness secondarily.


----------



## bowhunt80 (Jan 1, 2009)

EVO NXT looks pretty sweet. I'll definitely be giving it a test.


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

bowhunt80 said:


> EVO NXT looks pretty sweet. I'll definitely be giving it a test.


agree^^^^


----------



## bowhunt80 (Jan 1, 2009)

This is a smart move by PSE. Great job and welcome back.


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

Updated numbers with a set of Low Letoff mods installed:

EVO 33
29"
70.5
75%
Dloop and biscuit
490 grains 
275 FPS

For comparison, an Evoke 35 SE with EXACT same specs showed 274 fps with the 75% mods installed.

EVO 31
Same specs as above but 90% letoff showed 270 fps.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

Predator said:


> Wow...that goes back a long time. I've been shooting down to 6" BH bows for many years. Technology evolves over time and so do preferences. The string stop made a huge difference - would have never considered 6" before them - stuck with 7" for many years. 6" is my limit now and that's where my evoke is at - and my Realm X is at 6.5". For hunting applications my main concern is clothing clearance. With 6" I have to be careful once the temps drop and I'm more bundled up. I'll usually use an arm guard or rubber bands to be safe but it works fine. I won't go below 6" though for that reason primarily and for reduced forgiveness secondarily.


Yep, when you try new things sometimes you find out that there are better options. It is only 1/8 of an inch but the tag from PSE on your Evoke says 5-7/8” BH and I bet when you measure it you find you are already under 6”. Be interesting to see if you get to 5-1/2” over time now that you have moved from 7” to 5-7/8”.


----------



## fiopsl (Jun 30, 2019)

Smoother draw and less vibe = heavier and slower like all the other sheeples bows. PSE even slapped on a comfy rubber grip for the masses that have no clue how to grip a bow
Least their speeds won’t be inflated +10 like the competition no matter how ridiculous it makes em look.


----------



## paarchhntr (Dec 21, 2005)

chenashot said:


> Updated numbers with a set of Low Letoff mods installed:
> 
> EVO 33
> 29"
> ...


Puts things into perspective. Thanks for the comparisons. I think the bows look great and will shoot them before passing judgement.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Adamsdjr said:


> It is only 1/8 of an inch but the tag from PSE on your Evoke says 5-7/8” BH and I bet when you measure it you find you are already under 6”. Be interesting to see if you get to 5-1/2” over time now that you have moved from 7” to 5-7/8”.


I measure everything. Either way 1/8” isn’t worth even talking about. Who knows for sure on the 5.5” but I highly doubt it because I feel like I’m at the limit for clearance with 6” and you don’t need to go that low for good performance these days.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

chenashot said:


> Updated numbers with a set of Low Letoff mods installed:
> 
> EVO 33
> 29"
> ...


That’s encouraging I guess? Let me ask cause I own and have had a few Evoke 35 se and ec through my hands with hl, ll mods and even the fl mod for the ec cam so I know what they shoot through my chrono....

WHY advertise the evo 33 as 322fps ibo when when I know for a FACT the evoke 35se with hl mods is a conservative 335 ibo bow?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

rmscustom said:


> That’s encouraging I guess? Let me ask cause I own and have had a few Evoke 35 se and ec through my hands with hl, ll mods and even the fl mod for the ec cam so I know what they shoot through my chrono....
> 
> WHY advertise the evo 33 as 322fps ibo when when I know for a FACT the evoke 35se with hl mods is a conservative 335 ibo bow?
> 
> ...


I'm asking myself the same thing man. Doesn't make sense. I'm also hoping that the "above IBO rating" holds true for them all this year. I can only speak for the single 33 and the single 31 that I have in.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

The fusion camo looks nice and there actually shooting 5fps over ibo rating and they should pick up another 10fps with fast mods .the knife looks cool and PSE is probably getting good deal on them while buying bulk and we know all bows are way over priced so it might be a decent knife .


Predator said:


> Oh no, I’m not beyond offering criticism about a bow I haven’t had my hands on yet. Not at all. I’ve been around this game for a LONG time and have handled and shot many bows. As many have said, the new bows are typically just tweaks of prior models these days (from all manufacturers) so to think I need to actually handle or shoot one to have an informed opinion is frankly silly.
> 
> That said, in my post you quoted I simply said the bow was a snoozer which it is IMO - actually a downgrade from my evoke. My heaviest criticism was on the knife because a few were getting excited about this “cool looking knife” they get for free by purchasing the bow. To even sniff average quality for a Damascus knife of that style the value would have to be over $100 and a good bit over to get to higher quality. If you think PSE is giving away knives of that value along with the purchase of a bow I’ve got some really expensive swamp land in Florida to sell you.


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

Fast mods, slow mods, high let off, low let off. What is the realistic IBO with 80% let off on the 33? What exactly is the difference between fast and slow mods?


----------



## Mohegan (Dec 10, 2015)

And just like that. My Phenom DC looks even better when I look at the evo nxt35 specs.
Prove me wrong.


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

brokenlittleman said:


> Fast mods, slow mods, high let off, low let off. What is the realistic IBO with 80% let off on the 33? What exactly is the difference between fast and slow mods?


I know, kinda confusing. Here's a quick rundown:

PSE has three different mod sets for their ecs cam system

High letoff (80-90%) HL

Low Letoff (65-75%) LL
The above two listed mod sets will have an identical draw cycle, just letoff/holding weight changes

Fast Low Letoff (65-75%) FL
This mod has the lower letoff, but will change the draw cycle to a more aggressive draw cycle with a dump into the valley. This is where your speed comes from.

Generally speaking, switching from HL to LL mods will buy you 4 to 5 fps

Switching from LL to FL will buy you another 4 to 5 fps. So going from HL to FL can gain you up to 10 fps. 

The reason for the different mods for each let off is to keep DL's in spec and accurate.

All Specs, (IBO rating) for PSE hunting bows with the ECS cams are based off of having the High letoff mod and having that set at the full 90% setting. This is the standard factory setup for shipping. So, the NXT 33 is rated by PSE @322, that is with the HL mods at 90%. 

To answer your question, what people are starting to see is that the 33 is actually showing to be a near 330 bow straight from the factory. If you picked a factory spec-ed bow, it should hopefully be hitting 328-330 with an ibo arrow. Staying within your mod (going from 90 to 80) will just slightly shorten DL and you may see 1 or 2 fps but not much change in overall speed.

I'm sorry if you already knew about the mods but I hope this helps others that are trying to learn all of this too

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

chenashot said:


> I know, kinda confusing. Here's a quick rundown:
> 
> PSE has three different mod sets for their ecs cam system
> 
> ...


Thank you very much. Last PSE I owned was a Mach 4


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

Food for thought with the fast mods installed. You are looking at a 330 bow @33" ATA and 7" brace. (Closer to 333-335 real world)

We just installed them on our shop bow. It's ridiculous how easy it draws. Totally different than the fast mods in other models. I have tried the FL mods in the 31, and my Carbon Stealth. The mods definitely have a hump and drop off pretty big into the valley. That's where you get your speed from.

You don't feel that at all on the new NXT 33 with the speed mods. With the longer ATa and brace, it hardly has a hump at all. It's crazy how easy it draws.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

What would the specs be with the speed mods on the 35 be and have you tested them for draw cycle?


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

brokenlittleman said:


> What would the specs be with the speed mods on the 35 be and have you tested them for draw cycle?


They don't make the fast mods for the SE cam, but you can throw in the low mods and pick up 4 fps. 

The 35 long draw version does run the EC cam so you can run the speed mods in it. Speed mods in the long draw version would put it at 35", 7" brace, 332. And if it is doing what the others are, you should see a few more fps over that. 

The long draw version actually goes down to 26" anyway.

We have not tested the 35. They aren't out yet/didn't come in the preview pack

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

chenashot said:


> They don't make the fast mods for the SE cam, but you can throw in the low mods and pick up 4 fps.
> 
> The 35 long draw version does run the EC cam so you can run the speed mods in it. Speed mods in the long draw version would put it at 35", 7" brace, 332. And if it is doing what the others are, you should see a few more fps over that.
> 
> ...


Thanks again for all your information


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

brokenlittleman said:


> Thanks again for all your information


[emoji106]

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Badm0nk3y (Jan 27, 2020)

I shot nearly every bow on the market and ended up with the evo nxt 35. To me it's not just the smooth cams but the shootability and flexibility of the bow that really matters. I also really prefer the cable stop versus limb stops when shooting thumb releases and it seems most flagship bows have gone down the limb stop road. 

I have to say after getting back into the sport i simply can't understand the obsession with fps and every review focused on the IBO speeds that are very misleading to begin with.


----------



## Dennzelle23 (Oct 25, 2020)

chenashot said:


> Initial run down of ours in the shop here. I will give you TRUE MEASURED specs, all done on a draw board with a digital scale. I know people are wanting to see speeds!
> 
> ATA 33 1/8"
> Brace 7 1/8"
> ...


Just so you cry babies now the NXT 31 shoots as fast as the hoyt axius alpha,the Nxt 33 shoots as fast as the Hoyt axius alpha ultra! PSE rated there bows below what they really shoot!


----------



## IVhunter (Jun 5, 2009)

Dennzelle23 said:


> Just so you cry babies now the NXT 31 shoots as fast as the hoyt axius alpha,the Nxt 33 shoots as fast as the Hoyt axius alpha ultra! PSE rated there bows below what they really shoot!


Great first post, you'll fit right in


----------



## Swampwise (Sep 2, 2015)

Dennzelle23 said:


> Just so you cry babies now the NXT 31 shoots as fast as the hoyt axius alpha,the Nxt 33 shoots as fast as the Hoyt axius alpha ultra! PSE rated there bows below what they really shoot!


Easy there trigger. Its going to be ok.


----------

